# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Frame construction

## BethPotters

Hi, I've not been around for a while but I am now hopefully days away from getting first bees. Hives ready, tools bought, site almost ready to set up. I've just one query, we assembled a first frame last night and plan to do the rest during the week. I have Hoffman frames, seconds from Maisemore. Our frame has the triangle square ends of the side bars in diagonally opposite position but the pics on the bbka book look as if they are triangle one ends square the other. A, does it matter either way because I can't remember and B  if so is ours right or wrong before we make up the Rest?  Thanks ever so much, Beth

----------


## madasafish

> Hi, I've not been around for a while but I am now hopefully days away from getting first bees. Hives ready, tools bought, site almost ready to set up. I've just one query, we assembled a first frame last night and plan to do the rest during the week. I have Hoffman frames, seconds from Maisemore. Our frame has the triangle square ends of the side bars in diagonally opposite position but the pics on the bbka book look as if they are triangle one ends square the other. A, does it matter either way because I can't remember and B  if so is ours right or wrong before we make up the Rest?  Thanks ever so much, Beth


If you think about placing bars in a hive, the triangle sides should always fit against the square sides to give equispacing of frames.

The ONLY way to achieve that - no matter which way you insert the frames -  is to have each side of a frame having a triangle and a square.. so no matter how you present a comb, it will fit properly. .

see 1 minute 33 secs to  39 secs. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ76fGB7aTg

----------


## BethPotters

Of Course!  Perfect common sense, Thanks!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Its easy to assemble decent frames they all fit together nice and square 
Seconds are more bother usually
When you buy hundreds of frames there is a big cost saving but for one hive the hassle can outweigh the savings


Sent from my HT7 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Have those bees arrived yet Beth?

Sent from my LIFETAB_S1034X using Tapatalk

----------

